# New Article on Modern Arnis at the WRCMA website



## Corey Minatani (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey Everyone:
We just put up a new article at our site for beginners looking to get started in training of Modern Arnis.

Check it out in the articles section of the WRCMA website.

www.geocities.com/wrcma/artminatani1.html 

thanks

Corey Minatani


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2002)

Very nice article.  I was very glad to see someone mention the need for eye protection.  Too often when we look at schools, and practice we forget the eye gear.

Again, a very nice article.

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 20, 2002)

Corey,
Nice article.  One point of contention, though.  

"In most cases, Professors highest ranked students such as Datu (chieftain), Senior Masters, or Masters of Tapi-Tapi would be the next good sources of information to search."  

That statement is not thoroughly substantiated as Prof. Presas didn't broadly disseminate that idea.  I, for one, don't accept it as fact if he told only a select few any particular datum.  Otherwise, nicely done.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Corey Minatani (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Dan:

I was only referring to what people who are looking to getting into Modern Arnis training should be looking for for High Quality material.  For instance, if someone were to train by a guy who attended a seminar versus being able to read one of the Professor's top students' material, I am arguing for the later.  In this instance, Datu's have some good videos out there and you have a book/ebook out there.  The point is that people should be hitting all the good sources, which the quote you copied implies if they cannot get their hands on a Professor book/video or outside an accreditted instructor in Modern Arnis.  

So in a sense, I wanted to people to get the idea to look to the big names under the Professor rather than someone who may use another style or may incorrectly teach Modern Arnis.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 21, 2002)

Got it.  Thanks for the clarification.

Dan


----------

